# Fake Background. Newbie's first effort.



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all.

After buying a Stimson hatchling for my daughter I wanted to spruce up the enclosure a bit.

I liked the exo terra and universal backgrounds but really wanted a ledge upon which ''old Snakie'' could laze on and soak up some extra heat higher in the enclosure.

After some research I went with DIY and used polystyrene, acrylic render,cheap acrylic paint and will seal with crommlin pond sealant.

I'm pretty happy with the outcome and went for a red rock look. Maybe ''Snakies ancestors'' came from the Pilbra?

My advice is to do your research, have an idea as to what you want the job to end up looking like and take your time. Just have a go. You'll surprise yourself.


----------



## Shotta (Jul 9, 2013)

damn thats is a real niice looking background thanks for sharing


----------



## Lawra (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks fantastic!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BHP1983 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well done mate, that looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2013)

Newb? More like pro! Fantastic job!!!


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks all. I'm just hoping its going to fit into the enclosure.. lol. I''ll add a couple of pics when I get it set up.
I'm already thinking of a Mayan ruins type background in greys and black. I have plenty of materials left over to have a go at a hide and backdrop. Second go should be easier.

As far as being a Pro? I'd have to thank all the people who posted in the DIY section here at AussiePythons in regards to their builds and the advice and pictures they posted. I got a lot of info and inspiration here. Great forum.


----------



## JordoThomson (Jul 9, 2013)

That's awesome! Would love to see it fitted in the enclosure.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks awesome! If it was mine I'd give it the once over with a dry brush ( google it ) with a color you like and goes with it. It's easy as and will bring it up even better. Even if you try it on a left over bit first, I'm sure you will love the out come.


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 9, 2013)

Done the dry brush. That's the grey white streaking on the edges and surface. Not 100 percent happy on that aspect. Maybe a darker shade closer to black would have been better? I didn't want to respray the whole thing if I put a really bad dry brush colour on since I'd used up all the earth red acrylic tube. Then again the tube of paint was 3 bucks ..lol

Just looked at some Pilbra red rock outcrops..maybe I could try a brown for a touch up dry brush, since my daughter has some in her paint set, and see if it revs me up


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks good mate, love the detail. Puts mine to shame lol.


Rick


----------



## woody101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Where do you live?? Can I make an order  Fantastic mate


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the trick is to add extra,deeper detail to your base foam. This may look too much but when you add some layers of render it will even out the look as the render will fill in the indents and such. If you keep things flat and smooth before render, I think you will end up with a lack of definition.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 9, 2013)

SnakesGrandad said:


> I think the trick is to add extra,deeper detail to your base foam. This may look too much but when you add some layers of render it will even out the look as the render will fill in the indents and such. If you keep things flat and smooth before render, I think you will end up with a lack of definition.



Yep, definitely agree with that. For crevices and cracks it is best to make deeper an wider then what you want, to get it sharp use a pop stick or something flat to smooth out once nearly dry.

I just don't have the creativity to get it looking that good.


Rick


----------



## wildthings (Jul 9, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yep, definitely agree with that. For crevices and cracks it is best to make deeper an wider then what you want, to get it sharp use a pop stick or something flat to smooth out once nearly dry.
> 
> I just don't have the creativity to get it looking that good.
> 
> ...


Yep me too, after lots of trial and error...looks totally awesome


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2013)

When drybrushing don't go too crazy with different colours. 
I found it better to pick a colour, add a little black and paint that as a base coat. For the next couple of layers you use less black / no black / a little white / more white. By picking a single colour and adding white or black you keep the tone the same but add enough difference to stop the "flat look"
It sounds like a lot of layers but only the first layer is a full cover paint job. Each layer covers less than the last. Heavy coverage in some area, less in others. The last layer on something like you've created would would only use enough paint to fill a 2litre drink bottle cap ! Even then you'd have some left over. 

For a first effort you should be proud of yourself


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 9, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> When drybrushing don't go too crazy with different colours.
> I found it better to pick a colour, add a little black and paint that as a base coat. For the next couple of layers you use less black / no black / a little white / more white. By picking a single colour and adding white or black you keep the tone the same but add enough difference to stop the "flat look"
> It sounds like a lot of layers but only the first layer is a full cover paint job. Each layer covers less than the last. Heavy coverage in some area, less in others. The last layer on something like you've created would would only use enough paint to fill a 2litre drink bottle cap ! Even then you'd have some left over.
> 
> For a first effort you should be proud of yourself



Thanks mate. Don't worry I picked your threads clean before I attempted this.


----------



## tahniandshae (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought my ones looked pretty good, until I saw yours. top job for your first one.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL, there are a lot of talented people here, they just needed a place to gather and bounce ideas around, I just got the ball rolling and add some guidance occasionally


----------



## Wockner (Jul 9, 2013)

Dad of the year right there. great handy work!


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jul 11, 2013)

Top job! Looks awesome


----------



## clare (Jul 12, 2013)

that looks incredible! Where did you purchase the polystyrene from? Also, is the polystyrene backed onto anything?


----------



## wildthings (Jul 12, 2013)

clare said:


> that looks incredible! Where did you purchase the polystyrene from? Also, is the polystyrene backed onto anything?


You can get good polystyrene from a local fruit shop, they're usually happy to give away the boxes that don't have lids or are a bit broken, and electrical shops like JB HiFi and good guys have big sheets of it, that they throw away


----------



## clare (Jul 12, 2013)

Great idea! Thanks! Could the polystyrene snap under the weight of the animal on the ledges?


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 12, 2013)

In this case it's only a stimmie that will be on it. But if you look closely you'll notice the thickness under the ledge ..... that is what helps support the shelf. The larger the snake the thicker the ledge and the more support it has (and needs) 
For the really big snakes do a timber shelf and disguise it under render.


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 17, 2013)

clare said:


> Great idea! Thanks! Could the polystyrene snap under the weight of the animal on the ledges?



If you notice the ledges fit pretty tightly with the surrounding rock placement. This, plus making sure that those areas have been glued with liquid nails well, and the render placed over and into the seam's well, will hopefully support our Stimmie.

I went to one of the only retail foam places in Perth and bought a 1.2m x 600mm x 20mm piece for about 10 bucks. They also had a bits of off cuts and odd sized sheets they gave me for free. And finally, my local pet city store gives away foam boxes with lids that I assume their aquarium stock is delivered in.

The biggest expense was purchasing the render paints and sealer, plus I bought an foam hot knife which was 30 bucks. But I still have enough materials left over to do another project which will probably be a Mayan Ruins type theme.


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 17, 2013)

You really have made a superb job of that. how many hours would you say that took to complete?.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## SnakesGrandad (Jul 20, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> You really have made a superb job of that. how many hours would you say that took to complete?.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> Endeavour



G'day..I used a black acrylic mixed in with the final render coat, more to see where I'd previously rendered, and then gave it a couple of coats of Earth Red. Finished with a light grey dry-brush on the high points.

The sealing has changed the colour a fair bit and given it a bit too much shine. But I was expecting that and was too lazy to apply sand to the still wet sealant coat or sand it a bit when dry.

Took about a week all up, but probably only 10 hours total over 4 days. Have to wait for stuff to dry etcetera.

Here a pic of the finished sealed backdrop in the enclosure.

Ps. The Skull was my daughters concession to me. She'd much rather a Barbie doll in there ..lol


----------

